# Lost:Blue Lightning Paddle at Numbers Put In



## Klou (Jun 19, 2007)

I left my paddle on the back of a raft trailer at the Numbers Put In on Saturday during FibArk weekend. Blue, Lightning Paddle, with the name Jaeger on it. Please let me know if you have seen it.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Saw the paddle on the back of the trailer when we launched. When we came back, it had been moved to the car next to us. They left and moved it to our car. We left and moved to the last car left (small red car, I believe). Wish I could be of more help.

COUNT


----------



## haretheboater (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey my buddy Greg has your paddle. He said to give him a call about getting it back. 970/390-1527


----------

